# Naruto and One Piece Avenue move



## Xiammes (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm not gonna beat around the bush: I am here with a proposal to merge the Naruto Avenue and the One Piece Avenue into the Akihabara Gallery. The move may or may not happen at the beginning of the new year based on your feedback. I want to focus the site much more heavily around anime and manga, so it may seem counter intuitive to cut out these sections, but allow me to explain our point of view.

In the past, the three avenues made sense as they were the most popular manga in the west and had strong, active communities. Even when Naruto ended, Bleach and One Piece were still going, so their sections made sense. However, I feel like the end of Bleach was the death knell of the avenues as they currently exist. Activity across all of them has substantially decreased. The Dragonball section is about as active as the entire Naruto and One Piece avenues combined.

The idea of merging these into the Akihabara Gallery came about during a discussion on how to trim the fat from the front page. While the main manga sections and the battle domes for both the NA and the OPA are thriving, the rest are not doing nearly as well. Removing the ones struggling would only leave each with two sections, making it hard to justify the individual subforums they currently have. Considering few people even post in what's currently on the chopping block, the negative impact should be slim.

By consolidating these sections, we will create a much more centralized anime and manga hub, in line with our vision for what we should focus on from this point onward. All the popular manga sections will then be found next to each other, and each new one will add prestige to the Akihabara Gallery. It also encourages more people to cross over, as someone who only watches Naruto might want to check out what Nanatsu no Taizai or My Hero Academia is all about. The removal of the avenues also decreases our front page size, which will make us more appealing to guests.

The battle domes will still exist, restructured as subsections. One Piece will still have its telegrams, and there will be a thread dedicated to the anime. Those who wish to avoid manga spoilers may have a thread up in the Akihabara District to that end.

This is just another step in the Akihabara Gallery's growth. There are plans to reshape the section with banners in a grid format, to give them much more front page presence and attractiveness, and reduce vertical bloat. Nothing is yet set in stone and we will strive to include you on further upcoming changes.


*Spoiler*: _Preview of the new Akihabara District_ 



.





We're also considering giving all battle domes their own spot on the front page, threads can be found in their relevant sections.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 1, 2016)

@God Movement @Kishido @Canute87 @Teach @Edward Newgate @Louis-954 @Donquixote Doflamingo @San Juan Wolf @Admiral Kizaru @Gilgamesh @Luffee @MYJC @GrizzlyClaws @Amol @Whimsy @BlueDemon @IchijiNijiSanji @Typhon @Edward Teach @Nekomamushi @Lance @Atlas @Pocalypse @Dragon D. Luffy @B Rabbit @Josh @mayday123 @Kuma @Monstar6 @Tenma @Seraphoenix @Black Mirror @Freechoice @Thdyingbreed @Roronoa Zoro @Furinji Saiga @SacredX @Jigen @Muah @Mariko @Drawing Chalk @Doolander @Impact @Iwanko @Haruka Katana @satudua @SupremeKage @Isaiah13000 @horushaxx @Atlas @lndra @Gunners @Addy @SoulFire! @rinnegan123 @Suekay @-Ziltoid- @Dragon D. Luffy @Derael @ℜai @PhantomSage @altokun @Empathy @DeathTheBeast @pat pat @professor83 @Troyse22 @fuff @LAZLOLAZZING @oetsuthebest @LesExit @Klue @Nekomamushi @Ichibat @HandfullofNaruto @WorldsStrongest @Idiopodivny @Zensuki @Zef @Bruce Wayne @Majin Lu @HoroHoro @Yagami1211 @blackguyinpinksuit @C-Moon @TRN @dinosaur ninja @Mateush @-Azula- @KingForever7 @Luiz @Jizznificent @Hussain @Louis-954 @Lord Trollbias @miladyy @ASYM638 @Pocalypse @Raikiri19 @t0xeus @DaVizWiz @Turrin @Sapherosth @Ryuzaki @JiraiyaFlash


Note that the poll is not the end all bee all, the discussion in this thread will be more important then the poll results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2016)

No, don't do it, reconsider.


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 1, 2016)

So... Someone who doesn't read Naruto but reads One Piece.. How are things going to change for that person and vice versa. (I read both, but just curious)

If, the idea is just to be more appealing to guests and things are not really changing for someone who reads one piece but doesn't read naruto... Then, I'm not sure. People have different preferences. Someone who can only see 5 sections on the front page might find that ideal, someone else might think it's better to have 10 on the front page so everyone can access anything easily without having to go inside a section only to go inside another and another.

I think.. If you are going to merge.. Something needs to change. Someone who doesn't read naruto but reads one piece should be somewhat affected by this, hopefully positively because if it is negative, then a lot might just leave the place.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 1, 2016)

Edward Teach said:


> So... Someone who doesn't read Naruto but reads One Piece.. How are things going to change for that person and vice versa. (I read both, but just curious)



Not much, just a new home for discussion.

For example, look at the One Piece avenue, the Harbor and Anime section will be merged into the Ohara Library(this is happening anyways), meaning threads you could make in those sections will be allowed in the Ohara Library. The Ohara Library would likely be renamed to One Piece.

As for the Battledomes, there is a separate plan that will be executed at the same time of the move(or not depending how discussion goes on both). All the Battledomes will have a avenue on the front page, the NBD more then doubles the discussion in the konoha library and the OBD is the most active section on the site(NF cafe beat it this month, but presidential election gave it a huge boost). So the idea is to promote the Battledomes as a key important feature of the site. It would look something like this and be placed under the Akihabara gallery

*Battledome Avenue*​Outskirts Battledome
Naruto Battledome
Ohara Battledome

Note that they will not share rulesets, meaning the NBD and likes won't have to start accepting calcs like the OBD does. If the battledome avenue doesn't work out but the moves into the gallery do, then the Ohara battledome and/or NBD will be subsections of the Naruto and One Piece sections in the Gallery.

I used One piece avenue as a example, but the same thing would happen to the Naruto section, HOU and Konoha Tv being


----------



## Typhon (Dec 1, 2016)

I can't speak for the Naruto side, but I'm with you on merging One Piece. As long as we get our telegrams and battledome


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 2, 2016)

Can HxH be put back into the gallery?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 2, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Can HxH be put back into the gallery?



When the anime/manga returns, HxH is popular enough on the site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 2, 2016)

Y'all do whatever is convenient for the site. It wouldn't be too hard to adjust to since i don't really care about formats, looks etc.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 2, 2016)

Well.... i would rather not have the battledomes separated from their respective series' sections.
But I don't mind having the One Piece Avenue merged as a big subsection with Akhibara


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 2, 2016)

As long as we can still make individual threads, and have the telegrams i dont care honestly.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 2, 2016)

keep one piece, merge nardo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Dec 2, 2016)

You really should post this on the OL & KL directly instead of just tagging a whole bunch of posters if you want to get a better consensus on this. 

I vote not to merge the OL with the Gallery. Unlike some of the others, One Piece is still an active ongoing manga with weekly chapters being released. As the latest sales figures demonstrate, it is still by far and away the premier number one manga of the entire manga industry. This is partly due to Oda's immense world building which naturally lends it's sell to plenty of discussion and debate topics. 

Whilst the activity on the OL has certainly dipped it is more a result of the overall decline of NF rather than anything specific related to the OL itself.



Xiammes said:


> However, I feel like the end of Bleach was the death knell of the avenues as they currently exist.



Really? The Bleach section was already dying before that due to how much the series had fallen in popularity. 

What really seemed to hit this forum badly was Naruto ending as obviously given the URL of this place, is what predominately drove people to join in the first place. That and lack of any updates or modernisation of this place for ages combined with the ridiculous amount of ads (yes I know adblock) on this place. The update that finally came this year was too little too late and well after the horse had long bolted. 

Anyway, no personal offence intended as you seem very committed to this, but at this stage it seems more like rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic as it pertains to the future of this place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 2, 2016)

Either keep OL like it is or merge it into the gallery with all the other sections making this more of a anime site rather then focused on one particular series. Just don't keep naruto as a main section if you are going to put the OP section in the gallery.


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2016)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> You really should post this on the OL & KL directly instead of just tagging a whole bunch of posters if you want to get a better consensus on this.



I made a topic with the OL to discuss the move a while ago. You even viewed it lol 

Another mod made the topic as well in the KL.


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 2, 2016)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> As the latest sales figures demonstrate, it is still by far and away the premier number one manga of the entire manga industry. This is partly due to Oda's immense world building which naturally lends it's sell to plenty of discussion and debate topics.



But it's not SOLELY about which manga has better sales figures, section activity matters more for a forum. 


Admiral Kizaru said:


> Whilst the activity on the OL has certainly dipped it is more a result of the overall decline of NF rather than anything specific related to the OL itself.


Which is why merging these sections might result in a positive direction for the NF as a whole, which essentially helps the one piece discussions/section specifically. 



Admiral Kizaru said:


> but at this stage it seems more like rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic as it pertains to the future of this place.


Rearranging is not necessarily a bad thing though is it. In fact, rearranging can make things look totally different and more appealing. the forum needs to be appealing to new visitors, I'm guessing that's the point of these changes. 




My issue with this is...
As Kizaru pointed out.. Bleach was dead long before the actual manga ended. HunterXhunter could potentially be more active than sections with weekly ongoing chapters. My point is.. If the section is really active, give it the attention it deserves. You said Dragon ball as a section is really active, why in the preview are they still put in the same place as mangas/animes like bleach and fairy tail...etc

I guess what I'm trying to say is.. It is true that you need to appeal for new visitors and whatnot, but you also need to appeal for your current members. I don't see why Dragon ball doesn't have a dedicated section as the one piece section or naruto (from an administration and overall section point of view). I am sure people are more than down to talk every day about not only dragon ball super, but dragon ball z too. If there's a demand, create a platform.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> When the anime/manga returns, HxH is popular enough on the site.


No its not.  Section barely ever gets activity, dunno why people keep asking this.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 2, 2016)

Edward Teach said:


> My issue with this is...
> As Kizaru pointed out.. Bleach was dead long before the actual manga ended. HunterXhunter could potentially be more active than sections with weekly ongoing chapters. My point is.. If the section is really active, give it the attention it deserves. You said Dragon ball as a section is really active, why in the preview are they still put in the same place as mangas/animes like bleach and fairy tail...etc
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is.. It is true that you need to appeal for new visitors and whatnot, but you also need to appeal for your current members. I don't see why Dragon ball doesn't have a dedicated section as the one piece section or naruto (from an administration and overall section point of view). I am sure people are more than down to talk every day about not only dragon ball super, but dragon ball z too. If there's a demand, create a platform.



Why no Dragon Ball type Avenue? Because one section is enough to hold all its activity, and its helping out the smaller anime series we are also trying to promote, decreasing front page bloat is far more important to long term success of the forum as being unable to attract new members will be the death of the forum, more then anything else. As for appealing to our current members, that is why I am making this thread instead of just axing the avenue's right away, this is a huge change and it something we need to discuss.

Activity wise

Naruto battledome has more activity then the rest of the KL and OL combined
Dragon Ball has more activity then the entire then NA combined(including the NBD)
The OBD almost has the entire activity of the NA and OPA combined.



Mider T said:


> No its not.  Section barely ever gets activity, dunno why people keep asking this.



It did extremely well the last time it got brought back up. Though I might not bring up the section again unless HxH gets a DB super type deal.


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 2, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Activity wise
> 
> Naruto battledome has more activity then the rest of the KL and OL combined
> Dragon Ball has more activity then the entire then NA combined(including the NBD)
> The OBD almost has the entire activity of the NA and OPA combined.



I think you all should consider a change for the battledome sections. They're the most active sections according to you, a change in the battledome sections might attract new visitors and encourage current members to post more.

I rarely go to the battledome sections, but if they are the most popular here, then am i not missing out?

You don't want to make a change since they're doing well already, why change something that is already good/decent, right? But... since the battledome sections are the most popular right now, what if you make the battledome sections a little bit different from other forums. At the end of the day, if you need new visitors, you need to provide something that they can't get elsewhere, and since this is a platform that discusses things and we can't really produce something  material that other forums can't produce (as far as I know), then maybe the changes are not tackling the real issue? I am not sure, just trying to keep the train of thought going.

In my case.. I don't find the battledome sections appealing to be honest. if they were more entertaining and creative in a way, I would definitely post there a lot more. Creativity depends on the members themselves, true.. But.. maybe both sides can contribute to the creativity of the section.

If you really want to attract more people, you need to provide something new and unique at this age and time. Merging is not going to be enough.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 2, 2016)

Please don't boil this down to a vote. Autists don't like change.

You made strong points and the current forum layout is a mess. Just merge them both. I see no persuasive arguments from the people opposing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 2, 2016)

Edward Teach said:


> I think you all should consider a change for the battledome sections. They're the most active sections according to you, a change in the battledome sections might attract new visitors and encourage current members to post more.
> 
> I rarely go to the battledome sections, but if they are the most popular here, then am i not missing out?
> 
> ...



We are contemplating changes for the battledomes, I explained in a earlier post and in the main post that we plan on overahauling the battledome location and make them a focus of the site. A battledome avenue is whats we are discussing. It will be right below the anime sections.

*Battledome Avenue*​Outskirts Battledome
Naruto Battledome
Ohara Battledome

With a bigger focus on the battledomes, we can spend more time trying to figure what they need and how we can improve. As they stand now, they are sorta just extensions of the NA and OPA, which means they aren't being treated how they should.




Freechoice said:


> Please don't boil this down to a vote. Autists don't like change.
> 
> You made strong points and the current forum layout is a mess. Just merge them both. I see no persuasive arguments from the people opposing it.



Note



Xiammes said:


> Note that the poll is not the end all be all, the discussion in this thread will be more important then the poll results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 3, 2016)

Problem is not many people are really discussing this (unless you guys are getting PMs) and then they'll come out and complain when things do indeed change...

As somebody mentioned, thread should be linked in the libraries too..


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Problem is not many people are really discussing this (unless you guys are getting PMs) and then they'll come out and complain when things do indeed change...
> 
> As somebody mentioned, thread should be linked in the libraries too..



I made sure to tag a lot of the regulars, but obviously we can't get everyone that posts. As for threads, there was threads in both the KL and OL where we discussed this. KL just had their threads taken down.

I'll see about getting more people involved.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 3, 2016)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> You really should post this on the OL & KL directly instead of just tagging a whole bunch of posters if you want to get a better consensus on this.
> 
> I vote not to merge the OL with the Gallery. Unlike some of the others, One Piece is still an active ongoing manga with weekly chapters being released. As the latest sales figures demonstrate, it is still by far and away the premier number one manga of the entire manga industry. This is partly due to Oda's immense world building which naturally lends it's sell to plenty of discussion and debate topics.
> 
> ...



One Piece is popular enough to hold activity in OL, but not in the entire NF, I think. The manga is kind of past its peak in popularity.

I approve this. Will be sad to see the OP avenue go, but really, who even watches the OP anime these days? I approve anything that helps make the whole forum grow.


----------



## Dayscanor (Dec 3, 2016)

I voted to not merge OP, for convenience's sake. Indeed it is easier for me to access the OP section if it has its own section, I do not read Naruto and don't care for it. You can merge it if you want.
OP still garners enough interest imo for it to have its own section that is easily accessible on the front page.


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 3, 2016)

Mider T said:


> No its not.  Section barely ever gets activity, dunno why people keep asking this.


I guess you weren't here during its run in the middle of the year.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2016)

I've been here almost 4 times as long as you.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm talking about the section


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 4, 2016)

I've changed my stance on this and decided you should merge the One Piece section. Looking at the One Piece section the harbour and the anime section is dead as fuck so get rid of those but keep the Library and the Telegrams (yes they need to be kept separate for obvious reasons) as well as the battledome.

If you're gonna keep the battledome then keep it _inside _the One Piece section and not bunk it with other battledomes, that's gonna look daunting. Have the battledome with said manga.

I think Naruto telegrams is dead. Does anyone even read Boruto or discuss it? Though the battledome is lively as fuck. I dunno how they can be so active in the Naruto battledome with the same threads being made over and over and over. :S

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atlas (Dec 4, 2016)

I say merge 'em.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> I'm talking about the section


My post still applies.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 4, 2016)

The merge sounds good to me, having a cleaner front page can help with overall promotion of the site and it's easier on the eyes.


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 4, 2016)

Mider T said:


> My post still applies.


no it doesn't. You would've known that the section was hella active during its run.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 4, 2016)

Alright knock it off you two, HxH got a decent amount of activity during its return this year, more then I expected. Partly because of the fight between Hisoka and Chrollo being the one fight people really wanted to see, I don't think we will see that return of activity unless hxh gets a Dragon Ball super type deal.


----------



## Parallaxis (Dec 4, 2016)

No.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 4, 2016)

I like the idea of dedicated one-title sections for the most popular series. So I say keep the one-title sections, but they don't necessarily have to be One Piece and Naruto.

In the past, I went to One Piece and Naruto Avenues much more often than Akihabara. But things change. A quick look and... Ohara Library is so much more active than anything in Akihabara Gallery. Save maybe for Dragon Ball. Naruto section on the other hand seems to be less active.

So I say* keep One Piece* as a dedicated section, and *replace Naruto* with whatever is most popular.


----------



## Milady (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't mind merging the Naruto Avenue into the Akihabara Gallery. I can't speak for One Piece since I've never been there to post.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 5, 2016)

Making a separate battledome section is a good idea.

Please keep NA separate. The site was built on Naruto (still named after it),a lot of long time fans still come for it and probably will for a while. Putting everything under a section won't really help in attracting new members and I don't think keeping your main franchises separate is putting off users.


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 6, 2016)

Honestly, wherever the Naruto section winds up, I will find it--after all, my favorite (Fanclubs) got buried in DK and I still visit regularly. I already visit AG regularly for BnHA. Kind of sad to see the flagship manga/anime relegated to a lower status, but times change and Naruto as a series is over while new and up and coming series like BnHA are waiting in the wings.  

As for OP: Don't follow and thus have no opinion.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 9, 2016)

Merge them both but the battle dome avenue sounds dumb and unnecessary just make the battle domes as subsections in the gallery when they are merged.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 9, 2016)

naruto is dead. one piece is not dead. one of them deserves its own section. it's the one that's still alive.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2016)

Naruto is still ongoing.  One Piece might as well be dead.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 9, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Naruto is still ongoing.  One Piece might as well be dead.


Hoho, why reality are you living in?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 9, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Naruto is still ongoing.  One Piece might as well be dead.


naruto is not still ongoing

_boruto_ is still ongoing


----------



## Azula (Dec 9, 2016)

Merge Naruto since it's over.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2016)

^What did I just say?



Lucaniel said:


> naruto is not still ongoing
> 
> _boruto_ is still ongoing


Wasn't the Boruto movie called Naruto the Movie: Boruto?  This is an adaptation of that.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 10, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Wasn't the Boruto movie called Naruto the Movie: Boruto? This is an adaptation of that.


It's supposed to go on after that. Those mofos simply want to squeeze some more money outta the fans before that though.


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2016)

Fuck it, merge 'em both. All of the pondscum that post in those sections can live out the rest of their forum days together.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 10, 2016)

Rey said:


> pondscum


Somebody's taking their "Übermensch" rep title a bit too seriously here


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> It's supposed to go on after that. Those mofos simply want to squeeze some more money outta the fans before that though.


Nope, the story isn't done so it must continue, money or not.


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Somebody's taking their "Übermensch" rep title a bit too seriously here



pondscum

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rohan (Dec 10, 2016)

Naruto should be archived, One Piece has potential to increase activity so it should remain separate.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 10, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Nope, the story isn't done so it must continue, money or not.


You misunderstood, I meant them rehashing what the movie has already shown is purely for moneymaking reasons. And maybe letting the new guy accommodate etc. But it's like one whole year of the movie in manga form, which just sucks.

And the story WAS done. The only reason we get Boruto _is _money.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> You misunderstood, I meant them rehashing what the movie has already shown is purely for moneymaking reasons. And maybe letting the new guy accommodate etc. But it's like one whole year of the movie in manga form, which just sucks.
> 
> And the story WAS done. The only reason we get Boruto _is _money.


Naruto didn't become Hokage until the main series was over, so it wasn't done.  Boruto just happened to be alive when Naruto became Hoakge, so now we get to watch his adventures.

And the Manga extends past the movie.


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2016)

ITT: People struggle to make their cartoons relevant


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2016)

Both votes to merge the sections are higher than the ones to not.

So just do it.

C'mon

Do it, don't pussy out


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2016)

I said in the second post that poll results aren't the end all be all. This is one of the biggest front page changes in a long time, its not going to hurt to let things sit and be 100% confident in what ever decision gets made.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 10, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Naruto didn't become Hokage until the main series was over, so it wasn't done.  Boruto just happened to be alive when Naruto became Hoakge, so now we get to watch his adventures.
> 
> And the Manga extends past the movie.


Naruto became Hokage in the freaking epilogue, which is part of the main series (the 700th chapter is part of the freaking Tankoubon, man, wtf?!). Boruto is the next generation and something totally different, I'm not even sure why we're even having this discussion. 

At the moment, it doesn't really. Which is what I'm saying. It just rehashes what was shown in the movie. And AFTER that, yes, it will continue. Supposedly leading up to the point shown at the beginning of Boruto.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Naruto became Hokage in the freaking epilogue, which is part of the main series (the 700th chapter is part of the freaking Tankoubon, man, wtf?!). Boruto is the next generation and something totally different, I'm not even sure why we're even having this discussion.
> 
> At the moment, it doesn't really. Which is what I'm saying. It just rehashes what was shown in the movie. And AFTER that, yes, it will continue. Supposedly leading up to the point shown at the beginning of Boruto.


Naruto _is _the Hokage in chapter 700.  He _becomes _Hokage in the omake, which was apart of the expanded Naruto Project.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 11, 2016)

To be fair, if you're going to get _really _pedantic about it, Naruto technically missed his inauguration in the omake.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2016)

I don't really care what happens as long as I'll still be able to find access to the Naruto Avenue Subsections easily. A potential restructuring doesn't really seem like a big deal to me though judging by the polls merging seems to be slightly favored by others.
Do what you want I'll be fine regardless.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> To be fair, if you're going to get _really _pedantic about it, Naruto technically missed his inauguration in the omake.


Because of a character that wasn't introduced in the original series.  Story time.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Naruto _is _the Hokage in chapter 700.  He _becomes _Hokage in the omake, which was apart of the expanded Naruto Project.


You said "he didn't become Hogake until the main series was over". That statement is patently untrue. I don't care about the movies and the Omakes and whatever (though I'm curious which Omake you mean - looked it up on  the wikia and didn't find anything?). He was shown as a Hokage in the main series, albeit after a timeskip.

Sorry about the offtopic folks.



Atlantic Storm said:


> To be fair, if you're going to get _really _pedantic about it, Naruto technically missed his inauguration in the omake.


Again, which Omake?


----------



## Platypus (Dec 11, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Again, which Omake?


This one → http://imgur.com/a/FGfCS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2016)

Platypus said:


> This one → http://imgur.com/a/FGfCS


Ahhh, the one where Hinawari went nuts.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 11, 2016)

Yup. I don't get why Mider says it was cos of a character that wasn't introduced in the original series, as she was introduced in the final chapter of the original manga. And Naruto's inauguration wasn't even that big of a deal. It was just a wacky little side story.
Boruto movie (and to an extent, Naruto Gaiden) sort of addresses why the final Big Bad of the original series wanted to build a zombie army, so I suppose you could justify their existence from a plot perspective. Everything else (novels, anime fillers, Boruto manga) is just milking it though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Ahhh, the one where Hinawari went nuts.


Himawari*


Platypus said:


> Yup. I don't get why Mider says it was cos of a character that wasn't introduced in the original series, as she was introduced in the final chapter of the original manga. And Naruto's inauguration wasn't even that big of a deal. It was just a wacky little side story.
> Boruto movie (and to an extent, Naruto Gaiden) sort of addresses why the final Big Bad of the original series wanted to build a zombie army, so I suppose you could justify their existence from a plot perspective. Everything else (novels, anime fillers, Boruto manga) is just milking it though.



Himawari literally shows up for one page in chapter 700, not much of an introduction.  You could argue that the novels are extra (even though the elaborate on a few things that enhance the story) but the Gaiden and Boruto is not milking, especially because you need the Gaiden to understand Boruto.  In Boruto, we see that Sasuke's world journey actually has a point, but then at the end a question is raised about Mitsuki which is answered in his own one-shot.  It's all connected.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 11, 2016)

Platypus said:


> This one → http://imgur.com/a/FGfCS



The look on Naruto's face when his daughter hit him was to funny.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2016)

I definitely support trimming fat for Naruto and merging it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2016)

Staff chimping out
smfh


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 12, 2016)

Did you merge yet?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

And you guys thought Naruto was over...fuck outta here.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

And this

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rohan (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> And this



I have a feeling the movie will be cancerous.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Rohan said:


> I have a feeling the movie will be cancerous.


I mean you're not wrong. When was the last time a live action movie of any mainstream anime was ever good?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rohan (Dec 18, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean you're not wrong. When was the last time a live action movie of any mainstream anime was ever good?



My issue is with how the character's will look in real life. I saw some character stills and they were so cringe...


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 18, 2016)

Rohan said:


> My issue is with how the character's will look in real life. I saw some character stills and they were so cringe...


 

if the stageplay is anything to go by most of them will look like they need a shower


----------



## Rohan (Dec 18, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> if the stageplay is anything to go by most of them will look like they need a shower



So true. Kappa


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 21, 2016)

Live action? Only if it was directed by Christopher Nolan.

Because I'm so ready to move on from it all I'm beyond caring about anything that's more of the same. But if it got a Dark Knight treatment, that would be worth watching.



Bontakun said:


> I like the idea of dedicated one-title sections for the most popular series. So I say keep the one-title sections, but they don't necessarily have to be One Piece and Naruto.
> 
> In the past, I went to One Piece and Naruto Avenues much more often than Akihabara. But things change. A quick look and... Ohara Library is so much more active than anything in Akihabara Gallery. Save maybe for Dragon Ball. Naruto section on the other hand seems to be less active.
> 
> So I say* keep One Piece* as a dedicated section, and *replace Naruto* with whatever is most popular.



By the way, what about the Fanclubs section? Now that it's over should Naruto fanclubs really be the at the front and everything else be shoved into "other fanclubs?"


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 21, 2016)

I would say Merge Naruto under the Aki section. But not One Piece.

Aki
 - Naruto
   --Naruto BD
   --House of U....
etc

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Patrick (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't know about Naruto to be honest. It's still the narutoforums. Would be weird not to have a dedicated Naruto section. I know there's already been plenty of discussion about this but I feel like you can't really remove the Naruto Avenue unless the site gets a name change and/or image change.

For One Piece I think it's possible. As long as Telegrams and the Battledome remain intact in some way it'd only be a layout change.


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2016)

Mider T said:


> And this



Ghost in the Shell is getting a Live Action movie.

Time to make a dedicated Ghost in the Shell section.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 22, 2016)

make a boruto section
move nardo to aki


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 22, 2016)

Seems kinda odd to not have Naruto have it's own section...when it's the namesake of the forum. Unless "Naruto Forums" is no longer going to be the name of the forum?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 22, 2016)

Merge both avenues into the Akihabara Gallery 

or

 Move the One Piece Avenue directly below the Naruto Avenue instead of it being buried under the Akihabara sections


----------



## Cain1234 (Dec 26, 2016)

Well one should remove bleach avenue, and also add a boruto avenue.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 28, 2016)

*Do not merge the Naruto Avenue into the AG*, Naruto is the reason why this forum was active and I don't want to kill that section.
I think thats it, you can do whatever you want with One Piece

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 28, 2016)

People actually read Boruto?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 28, 2016)

So... when does this happen?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 4, 2017)

One Piece still gets way more attention than all the mangas combine bar Dragon Ball. Kind of an insult to place it with plebs when it's your second most popular manga here. 

You should merge Naruto, but give Dragon Ball it's own section, and put the One Piece one above the Akihbara. Tea Party arc is bringing more and more people in by the week, and this is just the last set up to the Immortal Kaidou arc that starts next year, along with King's Council arc. The worst thing you can do is take your two most popular series, and try to make it play nice with the others. I mean hell you still have Toriko there, and it could have possible just been a regular thread before it ended.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 4, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> People actually read Boruto?



Thought the same thing.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2017)

Obviously they do, he's talked about all the time if you aren't living under a rock.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 5, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> People actually read Boruto?


They actually want to get some sense of hunger so they keep reading "Boruto" as "Burrito" till they are hungry enough to go eat. Some people can't get 'hungry' by default, so they use such methods in order to survive. Trust me, I'm a doctor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 5, 2017)

so are they getting moved or what motherfuckers


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 5, 2017)

@Xiammes


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 5, 2017)

Freechoice said:


> so are they getting moved or what motherfuckers



From the looks of it, not at the moment. Boruto anime sorta threw a wrench in things, leaving the discussion open for continued debate however.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 5, 2017)

@Xiammes How about moving One Piece Avenue directly below the Naruto Avenue and moving the Akihabara Gallery below that?

Naruto Avenue
One Piece Avenue
Akihabara Gallery
Akihbara District 

This is a better order IMO


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 5, 2017)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> @Xiammes How about moving One Piece Avenue directly below the Naruto Avenue and moving the Akihabara Gallery below that?
> 
> Naruto Avenue
> One Piece Avenue
> ...



Not a fan of the idea.


----------



## fuff (Jan 5, 2017)

no leave it! we have home base on there for the naruto one where some of us regulars chill....moving stuff around we could be homeless...and forum activity could go down. i remember this other forum i used to use the guy took one thread out and the whole forum went down hill and nobody would use it anymore


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 6, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> *Do not merge the Naruto Avenue into the AG*, Naruto is the reason why this forum was active and I don't want to kill that section.
> I think thats it, you can do whatever you want with One Piece



This. Naruto doesn't even have new content and its till one of the most popular sections, competing with DBZ and OP who have new content on a weekly basis. With the Boruto anime, the section will see more activity and I think the franchise is far from over. A lot of people join this forum just for Naruto and it being active will be a plus as there aren't many dedicated Naruto discussion sites.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 6, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Not a fan of the idea.


Why not? I'm obviously biased, but I too am annoyed OP is under the Akihabara Districts/Library. And OP now contains only two sections anyway. You need to scroll more to get to OP than you'd have to get to Akihabara if OP were moved up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Milady (Jan 6, 2017)

Initially, I thought Naruto was dead, so it didn't matter to me. But now that I think about it, merging Naruto Avenue into AG makes absolutely no sense. With Boruto Anime officially announced, I think Naruto deserves its own section


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 6, 2017)

miladyy said:


> Initially, I thought Naruto was dead, so it didn't matter to me.


But honestly...weren't like a lot of projects announced for Naruto, the first part being the Boruto Manga and movie? Wasn't it obvious they'd continue to milk the franchise? I'm just honestly asking because I don't really care much anymore...


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 6, 2017)

To point out a another wrench.

People won't go to a Naruto forum to discuss One Piece when multiple forums are dedicated to it more every day more so than say when you originally opened it up. However I agree, just move it up above the Akihibara. I do not understand why it was below.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 6, 2017)

Putting One Piece Avenue below the Naruto Avenue and the Gallery below that will have the Big 3 lined up right next to each other.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 7, 2017)

BlueDemon said:


> But honestly...weren't like a lot of projects announced for Naruto, the first part being the Boruto Manga and movie? Wasn't it obvious they'd continue to milk the franchise? I'm just honestly asking because I don't really care much anymore...


Yes they are milking the franchise. Kishi is still involved somehow


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 7, 2017)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Putting One Piece Avenue below the Naruto Avenue and the Gallery below that will have the Big 3 lined up right next to each other.



And I wouldn't have to scroll down the whole Akihabara Gallery anymore to get to One Piece

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jan 7, 2017)

Nah.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 18, 2017)

If by merging things means we will be free from all spoiler rules, I'm okay with that.


----------



## Rohan (Jan 18, 2017)

First the Naruto series is over, it's the Boruto series now, so all the sections need a name change. 

Second, It would be best if there is an transition from Naruto specific to general manga discussions. There is no guarantee that the series will improve considering how horrible it has been and when the series starts losing steam the quality of discussions will decrease and members will also leave. With the member count of 200 members online continuously, if a shift is done then this forum will have a better chance of staying fresh and active.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 21, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Naruto doesn't even have new content and its till one of the most popular sections, competing with DBZ and OP who have new content on a weekly basis.


KL got about 11k posts in November-December. Half of those are people's posts in the Convo, most of which aren't even about Naruto. So not indicative of the traffic the series is drawing. 

NBD got about 16k posts in the same period of time, making it the fifth most active section of the forum (after OBD, Chatterbox, Dragon Ball and the Café). It's arguably the only Naruto section that sees substantial on-topic activity. We were planning to put all battledomes together in one avenue somewhere near the top of the front page.

Alternatively, we could do the same with Naruto Avenue as we did with One Piece avenue: one main section (with one or two subsections if need be) & one battledome section. Anime and manga talk can be put in one section tbh since we've finally reached a point where both media are at about the same point in the story/timeline. But it also depends on whether or not the anime and manga are getting a Dragon Ball Super-esque treatment.



Zensuki said:


> With the Boruto anime, the section will see more activity and I think the franchise is far from over.


Implying Studio Clown's sequel anime is going to suddenly attract lots of attention. They've already been milking the series with filler for years. Boruto isn't going to be different because Kishimoto is somehow ""involved"" (which he has always been considering he—or at the very least a representative—is part of the anime and movies' Production Committees). It's weird seeing people put their faith in the anime all of a sudden. Naruto is no Dragon Ball, which had a huge anime following. Naruto vs. Sasuke was the most exciting thing that happened in the anime last year and the discussion thread only got 188 posts. I can't see Boruto getting that, but let's assume it will for a second: that's still less than a thousand posts per month (4-5 episodes per month).




Zensuki said:


> A lot of people join this forum just for Naruto and it being active will be a plus as there aren't many dedicated Naruto discussion sites.


What's a lot? 10 over the course of the last few months? I don't have any numbers but I'm pretty sure more people join for and then actually post in the OBD than they do for/in Naruto sections. 

Mbxx recently told us he's going to retheme the forum when he's got time, which could go hand in hand with a domain change (the old narutoforums.com will be kept as a redirect I assume but the guy's so vague about everything, only logs in every few weeks and we don't even know how or if Tazmo's still involved, so iunno, no promises).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallaxis (Jan 21, 2017)

OBD and NBD are the most active BD sections.
and the OBD is considering a merge of all BD sections as well


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 28, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> From the looks of it, not at the moment. Boruto anime sorta threw a wrench in things, leaving the discussion open for continued debate however.



Come on, you guys advertized such a cool new design. With all the manga links on top and everything. Now it's all being discarded because of a Boruto anime?

Is that anime even that popular?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Come on, you guys advertized such a cool new design. With all the manga links on top and everything. Now it's all being discarded because of a Boruto anime?
> 
> Is that anime even that popular?



Its not completely discarded, just made me rethink things. If Boruto turns out to be trash and not draw anyone, then the plans might be back on.


----------



## Rohan (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't think we should trust this Boruto Anime.....


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 29, 2017)

What the hell are they even going to animate? Are they going to rehash the movie YET AGAIN? Is it going to be based on a monthly manga that just started? Wtf?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 29, 2017)

BlueDemon said:


> What the hell are they even going to animate?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 29, 2017)

Figures.



> aruto and Boruto manga creator  said in December during the Jump Festa event about the new anime, "I plan to make it even better than Naruto."


Good luck then.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 29, 2017)

Forgot Kishi said he's involved. Guess that makes it less filler compared to most other Naruto anime filler. 

The anime won't be adapting the sluggishly paced, monthly manga anytime soon for sure.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 30, 2017)

This idea sucks

As much as Boruto series is still alive I don't think it's a good idea to merge the NA in the AG. People in the NA will eventually quit, if that's what you all want.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 2, 2017)

So the staff is betting the fate of the forum on a Boruto anime that is going to become 100℅ filler after ep. 5?

Ok then.


----------



## Gino (Feb 10, 2017)

*NO.........
*​


----------



## Arthurthegrimreaper (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't think it's a good idea to merge the NA in the AG


----------



## Arthurthegrimreaper (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a question which is better naruto or one piece?from what I've read so far I like both.which ones do you think is better?


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 12, 2017)

When is this shit getting done yo


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 12, 2017)

LAZLOLAZZING said:


> When is this shit getting done yo


Soon (TM)

Or never.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arthurthegrimreaper (Feb 14, 2017)

Then tomorrow maybe or even in hell


----------

